# Twisted knot wire wheel brush in a power drill



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought this

https://www.toolstation.com/abracs-twist-knot-wheel-brush/p14018?searchstr=twisted%20knot

last week for removing rust in the rear wheel arches but haven't tried it yet. Will it work in a standard corded drill at 1400rpm? I have a twin speed drill which runs up to 2700rpm but it broke last week.

I don't own an angle grinder. Would I be better off taking this back, buying a cheap angle grinder and the equivalent attachment for it (I also have a full set of standard wire brush drill attachments)?


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

It'll work, just take a very long time. Your better off with a wire knot cup.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

For the few ££ it was, i'd try it out - can't see any reason why it won't work, might just take a bit longer...plus might be a bit less aggressive / easier to manage at a lower speed ?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Whatever you do we’re eye nd hand protection.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ive got one it'll work fine :thumb:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I sometimes find a wire wheel on a drill at sensible speed more effective than a knotted spinning wheel of death on an angle grinder.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if you want fast aggressive removal then the grinder is the way to go , drill is slower 

can get grinders for like £15 so worth having anyway ...use thick gloves and face protection


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Exact same one I used. Perfect for removing rust


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

and tuck your Tshirt/jumper /wotever in , getting a wire brush on a spinning thing tangled in clothing,, much fun for those Watching,,, not so much fun for the one with it tangled in there clothes,


----------

